# trouble adjusting to college



## kayaman (Aug 17, 2005)

Anyone else having trouble adjusting to college?

Ive been here three weeks and the number of friends im making is shrinking. The first week i thought it was great, meeting a lot of people having fun. Since then ive just retreated into my dorm and shut myself away. I know people, but my sa prevents me from talking to any of them. I was just wondering if anyone else had similar experiences the first few weeks of school?


----------



## outtamind (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm having the exact same problem right now. I met a few people but i still havent been able to go anywhere with anyone. I've just been sitting in my dorm all the time.


----------



## Fairy (Aug 6, 2005)

Yeah...I just go to a community college but it's been very hard for me to make friends since I see them hardly ever and I thought I was making friends but apparently I'm really not so it's frustrating.


----------



## Nihlanth (Sep 1, 2004)

What is your major?

Maybe you can find study groups within your classes? But im not sure what type of college you are in?


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

....


----------



## kayaman (Aug 17, 2005)

i dont have a major. im in a cluster of classes with all the same people. This has seemed to make it worse since i dont talk to too many people in there so everybody thinks im a weirdo. Plus i dont have a roommate and dont talk to people in my dorm so i think they also think im weird. I know nobody at all probably thinks this way, but i cant help thinking they do. you know what i mean. I dont really have problems talking to people when they talk to me so people think im cool but an *******. It is just a problem meeting people i would want to hang out with.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Omg, our situations are almost identical. I'm glad I was so outgoing (well, compared to how I would be normally, nobody else would call me outgoing) in the first week, because the people who I'm not afraid to ask to go places with now has dwindled to 3 people. I think I'm going to have to be bold again and talk to strangers, though it'll be much harder now. So yeah, that's my advice for you too.


----------



## brownkeys (Sep 19, 2005)

Our you a college freshmen too? I was also pretty outgoing the first few days as compared to how I usually am, but I do not have any friends right now. My roommate is the closest thing I have to one. On top of having severe SA, I honestly think that people in general just don't like me or think I'm a loser. There was one girl who could still potentially be a friend and she is pretty outgoing and all (I don't know why she likes me to tell the truth) but whenever we are around her other girlfriends they don't talk to me, even if I try to put myself into the conversation. I think I may have pushed the girl away yesterday when she invited me to sit with her and her friends during dinner, but I refused and made up some excuse because I didn't want to have to deal with them making me feel like crap.


----------



## Norske (Sep 21, 2005)

I hang out with different people every weekend. Last weekend I hung out with some people from the German House and spoke German with them. We also watched my big fat greek wedding dubbed in German!

There was a neat girl there who has also dealt with Social Phobia. We hit it off and talked about it for about an hour. Sadly she already has a fiance.

My biggest problem is maintaining friendships. I have trouble finding people who I really share alot in common with. Most people seem fine just messing around with me and I think enjoy having me around but they never really think of me as a good friend.

There were some people freshmen year who actually thought of me as a good friend but I didn't realize it until to late! Now those guys all think I'm a total ******* so that's a dead end.

Being a Junior I think I'm qualified to offer some advice to you freshmen about Social Phobia. You're all making the mistake of waiting for someone else to come to you - Instead you should *go to them* and ask if they want to drink, play computer games or watch a DVD. That way even if you act withdrawn outwardly they will know you're chill with them. Otherwise they sadly have no way of knowing what's going on in your head.


----------



## forbsey (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm in exactly the same situation. I have been at college now for four weeks. The first couple of weeks was okay but then (as always) I shut myself away and now everyone probably thinks I'm some kind of wierdo :afr 

I can talk to people about the course, homework and assessments ect.. but not about stuff outside of college :um


----------

